# is Dye Sublimation Ink Prep- Polyester Spray Coating possible?



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

Dye Sublimation Ink Prep- Polyester Spray Coating ... 

is this possible guys here is what they claim:::: or waste of money???

Add concentrated liquid to 4 cups of water and fill 32-ounce spray bottle. Poly spray coats fabric with a thin, soft layer of polyester resin. This spray is ideal for sublimating bright images on 50/50 t-shirts. You can also print on 100% cotton t-shirts, but the results will not be a vibrant as on the 50/50 shirts. This poly spray is a clear liquid that will not turn yellow with direct heat, like other poly coats we've tried.
To give you an example of how this poly spray works, we sprayed one-half of 50/50 shirt and then let it air-dry. (You can also use your clothes dryer for faster results.) The second image shows how the shirt looks after being heat pressed and washed in the washing machine


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Seems like a lot of time wasted which in most cases is money when you can simply go buy shirts that are made for sublimation.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I have had poor results with consistency.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Guy named Paul Hirst of Octi-Tech Ltd on the DSSI forums has some stuff too.

I have a brochure he sent if interested, the website is
Digi Coat Specialised Sublimation Coatings

Good Luck
Mark


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I don't think it is for fabrics.
We are testing these coatings for hard substates.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

he has fabric and hard good stuff.

heres the brochure he sent me when I asked about the fabric coating.


Mark


----------

